# Animal Sounds



## kermitees

Hello!

We are three people with an existencial doubt: how do animals "talk" in your language (for example: a dog, a cat, a cock, a frog...)?

Example: 

Dog 
- spanish: guau guau
- catalan: bub bub
- english: bow-wow

Cat 
- spanish: miau
- catalan: meu
- english: miaow / mew

Cock 
- spanish: quiquiriqui
- catalan: quiquiriqui
- english: cock-a-doodle-doo

Frog 
- spanish: croac
- catalan: rauc
- english: croak ?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Dog 
Turkish: hav hav

Cat 
Turkish: miyav

Cock 
Turkish: ü ürü ü

Frog 
Turkish: vrak


----------



## cherine

Hello,
Waiting for more contributions, maybe you'd like these :
Here's the rooster's sound in many languages
And here some animal sounds in Arabic.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Dog (pas / пас)
av-av

Cat (mačka / мачка)
mjau

Cock (petao / петао)
ku-ku-ri-ku

Frog (žaba / жаба)
krek


----------



## claudine2006

Dog 
bau

Cat 
miao

Cock 
chicchirichì


Frog 
cra cra (?)


----------



## Kevman

In English the frog says ribbit. 

There are also a lot more English words for dog sounds, such as ruff, woof, arf and yap (and for little dogs: yip!).

Some more animal sounds in English:
cow: moo
pig: oink
sheep: bah
duck: quack
owl: whoo

There are also more formal verbs for the sounds animals make. For instance, a frog croaks, but you would teach a child that the frog says ribbit. Sometimes, when there isn't a corresponding animal 'voice' word, these terms may be used onomonopoetically, as in, 'The lion says Rooaaarrr!' (the reverse is also true: a cat meows). Here are some of these more formal terms:
dog: bark
cock: crow
frog: croak
cow: low
sheep: bleat
owl: hoot
lion: roar
horse: neigh or whinny
goose: honk


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Dog*

Bhou-bhou

*Cat*

Mao-mao (the a rhymes with the a in cat)

*Cock*

Konkkorkawkaw

*Frog*

Ghangor-ghangor


----------



## zaby

In French

Dog : ouah ouah
Cat : miaou
Cock : cocorico
Frog : coa coa

and more here


----------



## jgs69

In Greek:

Dog (Σκύλος) :Skilos 
γαβ - γαβ

Cat (Γάτα) : Yata
μιάου

Cock (κόκορας) : Kokoras
κι-κι-ρι-κο or κο-κο-ρι-κο

Frog (βάτραχος) : Vatrahos
κουάξ - κουάξ


----------



## Misamisa

In Chinese:
Cat: Miao miao
Dog: wang wang
cock: didadida
frog: gua gua
all in Chinese pingying


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi
Dog:  bhonk bhonk

thats all I know!  I'll call my dad and ask!  This post is TBE (to be edited!)


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thanks to everybody; you can still find some more data on the following site dedicated to animal sounds:

http://www.georgetown.edu/faculty/ballc/animals


----------



## non_parlo_italiano

Japanese:

Dog: wan wan ワンワン
Cat: niao　ニャーオ
Piglet: buu buu　ブーブー
Fox: kon kon　コンコン
Sheep: maa maa　マーマー

(I think Japanese onomatopoeia is fantastic - not just animal sounds - if anyone else wants to discuss!)


----------



## 1234plet

*IN DANISH*

Dog 
vov (sometimes 'vuf') 

Cat 
mijav

Cock 
kykkelyky

Frog 
kvæk kvæk


----------



## Neutrino

In swedish:

Cat: mjau!
Dog: vov! vov!
Frog: kväk! kväk!
Cock: Kuckeliku!
Cow: muu!
Sheep: Bää! Bää!
Duck: kvack! kvack!
Owl: Hoo! Hoo!


----------



## LeMakiyo

Misamisa said:


> In Chinese:
> Cat: Miao miao
> Dog: wang wang
> cock: didadida
> frog: gua gua
> all in Chinese pingying


 
The Chinese words for the above are:
Cat : 喵喵
Dog : 汪汪​cock:  
frog: 呱呱


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

LeMakiyo said:


> The Chinese words for the above are:
> Cat : 喵喵
> Dog : 汪汪​cock:
> frog: 呱呱


 
Thanks so much to you and everybody. Could you give the tones of these sounds to pronounce them correctly ?
Are the same used in Cantonese ?


----------



## BaraniskoDyskoteka

in Polish:
dog:
hau hau!
cat:
miau miau!
frog:
kum kum 
sheep:
beee beee!
cow:
muu!


----------



## BaraniskoDyskoteka

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Thanks so much to you and everybody. Could you give the tones of these sounds to pronounce them correctly ?
> Are the same used in Cantonese ?


all in first tone....
Cantonese I don't know...


----------



## LeMakiyo

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Thanks so much to you and everybody. Could you give the tones of these sounds to pronounce them correctly ?
> Are the same used in Cantonese ?


 
Cat : 喵喵 miao1 miao1
Dog : 汪汪 wang1 wang1​cock: 喔喔 wo1 wo1
frog: 呱呱 gua1 gua1


----------



## taikuri

In Finnish

Dog:
-hau hau ("how how")
Cat 
-miau ("meow")
Cock 
-kukkokiekuu (sorry, no idea how to write this one...)
Frog 
-kroak (or something)


----------



## valy822

claudine2006 said:


> Frog
> cra cra (?)


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian:

dog - *vau vau*

cat- *mijau *

cock - *kukuriku*

frog - *kre kre*


----------



## kanojo_

In Slovene:

*Dog-* Hov hov
*Cat-* Mjav mjav
*Cock-* Kikiriki
*Sheep-* Bee bee


----------



## spakh

in turkish
dog: hav hav 
cat:miyav
frog:vrak vrak
cow:möö
sheep:mee mee
crow:gak gak
rooster:ü ürü üü
chicken:gıt gıt gıdak
donkey:aii aii


----------



## Flaminius

non_parlo_italiano said:


> Japanese:
> 
> Dog: wan wan ワンワン
> Cat: niao　ニャーオ
> Piglet: buu buu　ブーブー
> Fox: kon kon　コンコン
> Sheep: mēmē メーメー
> 
> (I think Japanese onomatopoeia is fantastic - not just animal sounds - if anyone else wants to discuss!)



Many animals have more than one onomatopœia in Japanese.
Frog: kero kero, gero gero, geko geko
Cat: myā myā, nyā nyā, nyāo
Fox: kon kon, ken ken


----------



## MariadeManila

this is interesting huh

In Tagalog:

dog: aw aw!
cat: miyaw! from meow
frog: kokak!
cow: unga!
bird: twit twit!
rooster: tiktilaok!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*

Dog: waf waf / woef woef (<oe> sounds like English <oo> in 'look')
 Cat: miauw
Cock:  kukeluku
Frog: kwaak
(mind you, kwaak kwaak can also be a duck 

Groetjes,

F


----------



## tantevangrouwel

This is a very interesting topic
This is how our animals talk in Belgium and in the Netherlands (Duth language)
dog: waf waf
cat: miauw
cock: koekelekoe!!!
frog: kwaak kwaak
duck: kwek kwek
cow: beuh beuh
donky: Ia ia
owl: oehoe


----------



## tantevangrouwel

oeps, sorry frank, I did not saw your message.
Funny how many differences there are in both our animal talk...


----------



## MariadeManila

> Funny how many differences there are in both our animal talk...


 
yeah ur right...laugh so many times here. ..that our animals have  their own language..wonder what happen if they were sent to other place.. haha..


----------



## lechatbleu

I really like this topic, yeah it's very interesting.
In Thai
dog : hong-hong or bok-bok
cat : meawwww
cock : eak-ee-eak-eak
frog : oob-oob
duck : kab-kab
cow : mor-mor
bird : jib-jib


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Dog - au au
Cat -miau
frog -kva kva
cow -mūūū
sheep -bėėė


----------



## suslik

*In Estonian:*

Cat: mjäu mjäu
dog: auh auh
cock: kikerikii
frog: krooks krooks
cow: ammuu
pig: röh röh
sheep: mää mää
duck: prääks prääks
owl: uhhuu uhhuu


----------



## EmmiLitli

Dog = *Hundur*
Icelandic: *Voff Voff*

Cat = *Köttur*
Icelandic: *Mjá*

Cock = *Hani (male), Hæna (female)*
Icelandic: *Gaggala Gaggala Gúúú (male), BAGGAAA (female)*


Frog = *Froskur*
Icelandic: *Gribbit* (or something like that)

Cow = *Belja*
Icelandic: *Muu*

Duck = *Önd*
Icelandic: *Kvak Kvak*

Owl = *Ugla*
Icelandic: *húúút húúút*

Sheep = *Kind*
Icelandic: *mee mee*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turkeys in Turkey make *"gulu gulu" *by the way.


----------



## mickaël

Hello,

I would like to know what are the cock's and the hen's (and chicken's. No, kidding  )  shouts (onomatopoeia).

In English, 
the cock goes "cock-a-doodle-do" 
and the hen "cluck cluck".

In French:
le coq fait "cocorico" 
la poule fait "cot cot (cot codet)"


Thanks in advance


----------



## dn88

Hi, you mean all langueages, right?  Then in Polish they say:

the cock:
"kukuryku..."

the hen:
"kokoko..."

dn88


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese:

Dog 
- ão ão, au au _or_ béu béu

Cat 
- miau

Cock 
- cocoro(co)có, cocoricó, quiquiri(qui)qui

Frog 
I don't know.

Duck 
- quá quá, quac quac

Sheep 
- mé, bé

Turkey 
- glu glu


----------



## Whodunit

I just saw German has not been mentioned yet:

Dog (Hund):
- wau wau
- wuff wuff

Cat (Katze):
- miau
(-to lure, we use _miez miez miez_)

Cock (Hahn)
- kikeriki

Hen (Henne):
- gack gack

Frog (Frosch):
- quak

Sheep (Schaf):
- mäh

Cow (Kuh):
- muh

Owl (Eule):
- uhu

Cuckoo (Kuckuck):
- kuckuck kuckuck

I don't know the sounds of those I haven't mentioned.


----------



## Linni

*Czech *
(some of the sound may not be used in the whole Czech Republic - I'm just going to mention the sounds (their phonetic transcription in Czech) I was "taught" (that certain animals do)  when I was small )

dog: haf haf
cat: mňau mňau
duck: ga ga ga
owl: hů hů
frog: kva(k) kva(k)
cow: bů bů
sheep: bé bé
turkey: hudry hudry 
donkey: i-á i-á
hen: (ko ko) ko ko dák
cock: kykyryký
turtledove: vrků vrků
cuckoo: ku-ku ku-ku
chick (a small bird) píp píp
pig: chro chro
horse: í-ha-há


----------



## Raelichu

BaraniskoDyskoteka said:


> all in first tone....
> Cantonese I don't know...





LeMakiyo said:


> Cat : 喵喵 miao1 miao1
> Dog : 汪汪 wang1 wang1​cock: 喔喔 wo1 wo1
> frog: 呱呱 gua1 gua1




That's the high plain one, right? I'm asking because I'm not sure if the "order" of the tones is standardized and everybody teaches them the same way.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:

Dog - האב האב (hav hav)

Cat - מיאו (miau)

Cock - קוקוריקו (kukuriku)

Hen - פק פק (pak pak)

Sheep - מההה (mehhh)

Cow - מוווו (muuuu)

Duck - קוואק (kwak)

Frog - ריביט (ribit)

I'm not sure about the hen and frog sounds.


----------



## Sara Jones

I am looking for the words for German farm animal sounds.

I have found some discrepancies when looking for these; here's what I have so far-- can someone give me ideas for which is used most commonly?

cow-  muh     OR     mmuuh

horse-  wihiie     OR     hüüüüü

sheep- bäää bäää     OR     baehh baehh

goat- mähh mähh     OR     maehh maehh

pig-  oink oink

duck- quack quack

goose- gak gak

hen- tock tock

rooster-  kikeriki

chicks-  piep piep

turkey-  ?  (couldn't find this anywhere); in English, a turkey says "gobble, gobble."

Another thing I was wondering is, are the animal sounds commonly used paired together (as in "gak gak" instead of just "gak"?)  The source I was looking at had them written this way but is this necessary?
*
Moderator note:
This new thread was merged -from the German forum- to this existing one, because it's against the rules of the German forum (being multi-topic).*


----------



## Frank78

Sara Jones said:


> I am looking for the words for German farm animal sounds.
> 
> I have found some discrepancies when looking for these; here's what I have so far-- can someone give me ideas for which is used most commonly?
> 
> cow-  muh     OR     mmuuh* You can double or triple the vowel to indicate the lenght like "muuuuuuuh"*
> 
> horse-  wihiie     *(I've no clue how I would write the sound of a horse*) OR     hüüüüü *(=giddyap)*
> 
> sheep- bäää bäää     OR     baehh baehh *(ae is just a replacement of the Umlaut)*
> 
> goat- mähh mähh OR     maehh maehh *(I'm sure I've also heard "mäh" for sheep)*
> 
> pig-  oink oink *I'd say "grunz" although it's not a sound-word.*
> 
> duck- quack quack
> 
> goose- gak gak
> 
> hen- tock tock *(I don't know. My childhood is too long ago)*
> 
> rooster-  kikeriki
> 
> chicks-  piep piep *(not only chicks but any bird)*
> 
> turkey-  ?  (couldn't find this anywhere); in English, a turkey says "gobble, gobble."
> 
> Another thing I was wondering is, are the animal sounds commonly used paired together (as in "gak gak" instead of just "gak"?)  The source I was looking at had them written this way but is this necessary?



When you talk about fowl the sound is usually doubbled. For the rest of the animals it's up to you.


----------



## Sara Jones

Thank you very much, Frank!


----------



## Forero

Raelichu said:


> That's the high plain one, right? I'm asking because I'm not sure if the "order" of the tones is standardized and everybody teaches them the same way.


Right, the level tone, of slightly higher than medium pitch.

I have heard a Chinese song for children about a frog (to the tune "Lightly Row") that says "gu a gua gua", where "gu a" is two syllables made from "gua". 



Sara Jones said:


> turkey-  ?  (couldn't find this anywhere); in English, a turkey says "gobble, gobble."


Benjamin Franklin suggested the turkey for our national bird because other places have eagles but only America has turkeys. (I think it was a joke, like his suggestions for money in base ten and setting clocks ahead during part of the year, but apparently more people understood the joke in the turkey thing than in the others.)


----------



## OneStroke

Cantonese:
Cat - 喵喵 - dictionaries say miu1 but, in practice, it is pronounced something like 'meu1'
Dog - wou1 wou1
Cock - gok4 gok7 gok3 gok3 (despite the k)
Frog - ??? (I do something that sounds like 'ribbert'. However, some people use the 'duck' sound, probably because of Putonghua influence.
Duck - gwek4 gwek4
Bird - 吱吱喳喳 (same characters as Putonghua) zi1 zi1 za1 za1


----------

